# What to plant for winter forage?



## Maxpower (Nov 28, 2017)

South Michigan, small 1/2 to 1 acre area I seed every year for winter forage. Really it's more late fall forage since they get on it in mid November. Rape does amazing on it every year, is there any sort of grass that might come in with it? I should have kept track of what I've tried over the years but I don't remember much of anything coming up except the rape which totally takes over. How about cereal or annual rye, any certain type of oats?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maxpower said:


> Really it's more late fall forage since they get on it in mid November.


Who are "they"?

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If you're talking about horses I don't know if you're talking about cattle .. some guys in Central PA plant oats August 1st after it's grazed down or mower they will no til cereal Rye right through it. Killing Frost will get the oats and the cereal Rye will keep chugging along


----------



## Maxpower (Nov 28, 2017)

It will be for sheep. Found a picture of mine from a couple years ago. Looks like I planted rape, clover, oats and rye that year all at the same time, probably cereal rye.

As you can see the rape really takes over, I'm guessing the leafy grass is the oats. I also just read that clover might not do anything until the spring? This was planted mid August and this is how it looked by the beginning of October.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would cut my rape seed in half and increase my forage oat seed by about 25% and see what that looks like.

I also saw this that you might find of interest;

CERTIFIED FORAGE OATS: Forage oats are typically later maturing and taller. They produce as much as 25% more forage growth than the average certified grain oats. Some of these varieties also contain 5-10% more crude protein. A couple varieties I sell that have tested the best are goliath and forage plus oats. I am comfortable putting them side by side against the popular deer on a bag oats and you will see they yield better, have better germination count and the price per bag is $10-15 less than the fancy bagged winter oats. Sure you might see 4-5 days less frost tolerance but yield wise i'd say you will see no yield drag or difference between those and the winter oat brand.

Regards, Mike


----------

